# Wood Chippers



## Wendon65 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello all,
Newbee here. I just purchased my first tractor for a 50th birthday present. I have been looking into my first implement. "Wood Chipper" After 2 weeks of research with the internet, and youtube. And looking at new vs whats local on Craigslist, I have decided and placed an order. It was a Youtube video that sold me. It was a Good vs Bad Video on the Woodmaxx WM-8M.
Now is probably not the time to get any opinions, but I love to Chat and hear what others have to say.
Anyone wish to comment?


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

I bought an off brand 8" chipper that looks like a copy of the Woodmaxx WM-8M maybe7 years ago now. It's been great, but it all depends on what you feed it. Dirty, wet limbs dull the blades over dry limbs.

This past year I ran Cedar limbs through it, then feed the chips back through it, so I could have cedar chips for the hunting dogs. Worked out pretty well. I could have bought the chips, but I had limbs to grind up anyway.

I have had it jam up a couple of times, chipping some gum tree branches. They wrapped up instead of chipping. I should adjusted the knives for a smaller chip, but lesson learned.

Enjoy the work..

Aubrey


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Wendon.
Thats heck of 50th gift. :thumbsup:

I really like the Bearcat chipper when I had mine.
I learn real quick when it comes to chipping willows feed them slowly into chipper,to fast might wrap round shaft like a rope.


----------



## Wendon65 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you for the great feedback. Input on how to treat the types of trees and branches will be the key to my chipping success. I have about 2-1/2 acres to really clear out. Birning in the wind has always bothered me.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I bought a wood chipper with 10 acres of thick trees. I thought it would be easier to chip then burn. It is far far easier to burn. To chip you have to trim the limbs to fit, feed them in, transport them, and then figure out what to do with the chips. I mainly need to clean up cedar trees and cedar clogs the chipper. Have you resorted to burning yet?


----------



## Gundog (Apr 17, 2013)

I bought a used stand alone Vermeer commercial chipper for cheap a few years ago I had to rebuild the belt tension linkage but it works great. I tow it with my tractor it has hydraulic in feed and is powered by an Onan 25 HP motor. This thing will chip up to a 6" limb but I cut everything over about 3"- 4" for firewood. I really like how this thing works just start the limb and the hydraulic in feed does the rest. If you watch CL you might find one of these like I did. Many things are great hooked up to a tractor but in my opinion a chipper or splitter is not one of them. I have a backhoe with a thumb for moving logs and brush so that may be a big reason I don't want these things on the tractor.

Mike


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I dont have a backhoe and I do like the PTO chipper for what it does. It is good for small amounts but for major amounts like a large tree it is easier to burn. One problem is that transporting 800 pounds of chipper means you cant go up any hill, not even a 5 degree hill, forward because the front wheels come off the ground. In order to steer I have to go in reverse. I dont have a front loader. Maybe I should get one.


----------



## LD48750 (Jun 25, 2016)

I bought one of the Chinese versions of that chipper & a few years ago & couldn't be happier.
It has chipped and cleaned up a LOT of brush around my property.
Most of the bigger stuff I use for firewood but occasionally I run 6" to 8" through it & was surprised when it first took it. 
Enjoy working with it & be careful.


----------



## Robert101 (May 6, 2021)

I Bought a commercial wood chipper, you can go for A commercial wood chipper!!


----------

